

Tell HN: East Bay meetup this Wednesday - bdr

When: 7:30pm, this Wednesday
Where: At Jupiter, right next to the Berkley BART<p>Jupiter on Yelp: http://www.yelp.com/biz/jupiter-berkeley<p>Join http://groups.google.com/group/east-bay-hacker-news to coordinate future events.
======
jchrisa
I'll be there, and I plan on celebrating CouchDB 1.0

If people want I can bring a stack of CouchDB t-shirts.

Don't want to party crash but I wanted to go to this since I saw it and 1.0 is
out today so I don't have much choice. ;)

~~~
couchdb
Map-reduce a beer for your homie from the beam VM!

------
Timothee
I'll be there.

And just so that my comment brings something, here are some clickable links:

<http://www.yelp.com/biz/jupiter-berkeley>

<http://groups.google.com/group/east-bay-hacker-news>

I'll double the invitation to join the Google Group, especially if you can't
make it this time and want to make sure you're not missing next time.

------
dashr
7:30pm at Jupiter, if we feel the need to pull out Laptops && seek WiFi we can
move across the street to the Brower Center <http://www.browercenter.org>
where we'll have beer and snacks ready to break out.

------
acgourley
from sf import alex

